# Lymphocytes in Biopsy = Hashimoto's?



## tsalameh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi! I just received my results for a FNA biopsy of my thyroid. This is what the diagnosis section stated:
*
FNA Biopsy*
-- Negative for malignant cells. Follicular cell groups and scattered lymphocytes (Bethesda II).

Should there be lymphocytes in a thyroid nodule? What are follicular cell groups and why are they remarkable? I'm delighted that I don't have cancer, but I'm wondering if the endo was only concerned about cancer (as my labs are within the normal range - with one exception). My thyroglobulin level was 1203 which is way out of the range and I have no idea what the relevance is of such high thyroglobulin levels.

Thank you for any interpretation you can provide. I haven't been diagnosed with anything except a goiter. However, I'm sick and tired of being tired and overweight and I'm certain that something is going on with my thyroid. I'm on my third day of gluten-free, something I should have done many years ago. My son has been gf/cf for 15 years for autism and I have pondered the impact of gluten on my fatigue/weight/depression/etc., but I have not been ready to take on gluten-free for myself. I'm ready now.

Most sincerely,
Tina

Here are labs that were either out of range or were directly related to thyroid function:
*6/3/13:*
Calcium, serum: 8.4 mg/dl; range: 8.7-10.2; low
LCL Cholesterol Calc: 110 mg/dl; range 0-99; high
Vitamin D, 250Hydroxy: 21.8 ng/ml; range 30-100; low
TSH: 2.280 uIU/ml; range .45-4.5
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab: <6 IU/ml; range 0-34
Antithyrogloubulin AB: <20 IU/mL; range 0-40
T4, Free (Direct): .87 ng/dl; range .82-1.77
T3 Uptake: 31%; range 24-39%

*7/8/13*:
Glucose, Serum: 62 mg/dl; range 65-99; low
Carbon dioxide, total: 18 mmol/l; range 19-28; low
Calcium, serum: 8.6 mg/dl; range 8.7-10.2; low
AST(SGOT): 41 IU/L; range 0-40; high
ALT(SGPT): 42 IU/L; range 0-32
TSH: 2.030 uIU/mL; range .45 - 4.5
Thyroxine (T4): 6.0; range 4.5 - 12.0
T3 Uptake: 29%; range 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index: 1.7; range 1.2-4.9
T4(Thyroxine) Free: 1.01 ng/dl; range .82-1.77
Thyroglobulin: 1203 ng/mL; range 0.5-55; high
Antithyroglobulin: <20 IU/ML; range 0-40
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) AB; 8 IU/mL; range 0-34

*Ultrasound, 6/12/13*
Both thyroid lobes are normal in size. There is a tiny nodule in midright thyroid lobe measuring 2x2mm. There is also a subcentimeter nodule in the lower left thyroid lobe measuring 4x7mm. There is a dominant solid nodule in the midleft thyroid lobe measuring 1.8x3.2cm and showing considerable internal vascularity and further evaluation of this dominant nodule with ultrasound guided core biopsy is recommended.


----------



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry I'm so late in asking but did you ever find out from your doctor what is going on? I'm not sure what scattered lymphocytes means in a thyroid nodule so I really can't answer that question. My FNA mentioned atypical lymphocytes but it also listed a bunch of CD markers like CD20, so I'm not sure what yours means. I hope all is well with you and that you let us know how you're doing. {{Hugs}}


----------



## tsalameh (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm back! After meeting with the doctor about my FNA results, he started me on Levothyroxine; I'm currently taking 100 mcl. I've been gluten-free since August, but I don't really feel a difference. Today I had blood work and a repeat thyroid ultrasound -- I have a feeling that the large nodule has gotten larger. I'll meet with the endo on Friday. Thanks to all for such an informative message board!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gosh..................it's been a while! What are the results of your FNA? What about that solid nodule? How are you feeling?


----------

